# Favorite Fat Female InstaGram Content Maket



## DragonFly (Aug 22, 2018)

i need some new people to follow, I wasn’t to see fatshion, life, love, make-up, real stuff, not just the size 18-22 in front of a boho vibe painted brick wall with all the accessories. Are you into IG and want to connect send me a conversation with your @ and I will add!


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 5, 2018)

Rachel Wiley. whom I found on a size acceptance page, delivers her poetry with a devastating rawness. I don't think she's on IG, but here's a link to some of her performances.

*Rachel Wiley - Poetry Slam Videos*
https://www.facebook.com/pg/RachelWileyPoetry/videos/?ref=page_internal


----------

